# Street Low "La Bomba Tour 2005" ∙



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

We finally finalized a date for Salinas after months of dealing with the City of Salinas. It will be at the same location which is the Salinas Sports Complex on March 20th. Hope to see you all their, for those of you who have had the chance to go to one of our shows in Salinas, know that this is one of those events you just can't miss.


Eddie


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LUXURIOUS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ......


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Man already, hope my fleet is done. StreetLow goin to let us bbq :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=103811]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hell Yeah!!! Cant wait for La Bomba Tour to start!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry: THE SAME DAY AS THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW???????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2005, 08:13 PM
> *:angry: THE SAME DAY AS THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW???????
> [snapback]2671699[/snapback]​*


The Low Vintage show is on saturday the 19th...isnt it???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Feb 1 2005, 08:17 PM
> *The Low Vintage show is on saturday the 19th...isnt it???
> [snapback]2671732[/snapback]​*



Yeah, I double checked. Hmmm This is going to be a very busy weekend. :biggrin: Fuck it!!! Hayward on the 19th and Salinas on the 20th. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Yeah, I double checked. Hmmm This is going to be a very busy weekend.  :biggrin: Fuck it!!! Hayward on the 19th and Salinas on the 20th.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2671748[/snapback]​*


and I think Luxurious is having a BBQ/Picnic on Friday the 18th :biggrin: Thats going to be a great weekend


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm gonna try to make it out there.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Feb 1 2005, 08:21 PM
> *and I think Luxurious is having a BBQ/Picnic on Friday the 18th  :biggrin: Thats going to be a great weekend
> [snapback]2671761[/snapback]​*


LUXURIOUS is having a bbq but it is also going to be on sat the 19..... ill have more info for everyone on thursday ...


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, I confirmed it. Low vintage will be having their show on the 19th, the day before our Salas show. Being a man of my word, I promised a friend of mine that I will be in Hayward covering the Low Vintage show for them. I hope to see you all at both shows... I will make every effort to stop by the Luxurious BBQ and show them some Streetlow love too. See ya all then


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

DAMN IM MISSING THIS YEAR


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

its all good peeps i kno im playin on havin a busy ass weekend. u kno i gotta rep my clubs show on the 19th but fuck im still goin to salinas. street low helps us out so u kno we gotta help them out. lets make this a weekend no one will ever forget. I kno we can fit 300+ cars, 50+bikes and models. also we workin on havin an OLD SCHOOL HOP. so we will be bangin in hayward.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'LL PROBABLY GO TO THAT SHOW,I HAVE A PRIMO NEAR SALAS,I'LL ASK SOME OF THE MEMBERS IF THEY WANNA GO AND CHECK IT OUT  SO BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Cant wait!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Feb 1 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Man already, hope my fleet is done. StreetLow goin to let us bbq. :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=100211]
> [snapback]2671622[/snapback]​*


WERE'NT U FROM SALINAS CC?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

"INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE"


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

RAGZ 2 ENVY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE WILL BE THERE


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Feb 2 2005, 04:18 AM
> *WERE'NT U FROM SALINAS CC?
> [snapback]2672877[/snapback]​*


Moved on , Been working with Genaro to start this Monterey County Chapter.Got that Fleet all tore down don't know if it'll be ready,still got the expe though. :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=100493]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i hope socios go to both shows


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

SOCIOS will be there.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

What do you say Alfonso....BBQ at my house.....just a few minutes from the Rodeo Grounds..... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

I should have the flyer and and registration form out today no later than tomorrow on here and on the StreetLow Website oh and yeah if you missed last year's show click on Salinas 04 to see some of the shit that happenend last year. If you were there last year the back area was fenced off, but not this year. Everything will be open, so more cars. Listen to KDON 102.5 for ticket give aways, and the latest info and of course our website that im updating this week. Al Rato.

El Alfonso


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

hey Toro, sup! Shit, we'll here we go again with the Tour we might party at club gemini saturday night but we'll see how it goes since some of us are going to the gathering in Hayward but we'll see what's up its going to be a busy weekend.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Feb 2 2005, 11:24 AM
> *hey Toro, sup! Shit, we'll here we go again with the Tour we might party at club gemini saturday night but we'll see how it goes since some of us are going to the gathering in Hayward but we'll see what's up its going to be a busy weekend.
> [snapback]2673673[/snapback]​*


well you know how we do it.......I got 2 of the 4 bedrooms spoken for....and there are 2 living rooms in my house...soooooooooooo I'm sure we can pack em up with air mattressess...hehehehe...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 2 2005, 09:36 AM
> *well you know how we do it.......I got 2 of the 4 bedrooms spoken for....and there are 2 living rooms in my house...soooooooooooo I'm sure we can pack em up with air mattressess...hehehehe...
> [snapback]2673702[/snapback]​*


Hey bro, Where do you live? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Hey bro, Where do you live?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674362[/snapback]​*


in Salinas where the show is going to be...hmmmm maybe we can do a couple of bike photoshoots in my garage...I have about 4 g's in Photoflex Pro lighting.... I'll talk to the guys from StreetLow to see if we can do that....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 2 2005, 12:15 PM
> *in Salinas where the show is going to be...hmmmm maybe we can do a couple of bike photoshoots in my garage...I have about 4 g's in Photoflex Pro lighting.... I'll talk to the guys from StreetLow to see if we can do that....
> [snapback]2674393[/snapback]​*


  Let me know. I should have some nice upgrades on the trike by then.


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

X RATED JOKERS from San Jo will be there for sure and this time we will bring a real hopping truck with air bags. we will enter it in the hop and i think we should be able to hold are own with the hydros.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2005, 02:20 PM
> * Let me know. I should have some nice upgrades on the trike by then.
> [snapback]2674421[/snapback]​*


yeah man...like I said...I'll talk to the guys and see what they think...might be able to schedule a couple bikes to shoot that night before if you guys are coming down that early.....I know Tennyson is the day before.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I gotta go to this one.


----------



## one2nv (Oct 14, 2004)

i kno low vintage bombs n bikes gonna try n make the salinas show the day after ours. at the least we will be der in support. hopefully bring a couple of bombs n bikes also. dat will be a surprise.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I love Salinas its about time they let car shows car come


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

This will be like our 3rd annual show. It looks like our HOT covergirl Tomasa will be there.... you guys gotts come and check her out in person....


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Tomasa is all cool and shit but i really want MARIESSA to be der. now shes pure beauty.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetlowJohn_@Feb 3 2005, 11:09 AM
> *This will be like our 3rd annual show.  It looks like our HOT covergirl Tomasa will be there....  you guys gotts come and check her out in person....
> [snapback]2678176[/snapback]​*


yup yup.....we should have 2 new girls also at my booth...soo keep a look out...this year WILL be better than those the last few years....


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, I am sure Mariessa will also be there... I will have to call her and make sure she comes...


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey do you guys (street low) have your line up for your tour... We toured with you guys last year was wondering if we can do it again...ECE productins MysterE,SirMoj, and Sickaholic email me ifso


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

Gotta hit up Gilbert... the man who makes the decisions on the entertainment...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetlowJohn_@Feb 3 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Gotta hit up Gilbert... the man who makes the decisions on the entertainment...
> [snapback]2678936[/snapback]​*


yup yup..do it fast...cuz i'm sure his phone will be ringing off the hook now that that date is set.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

is there gonna be a hop?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be there! just need the flyer to pre reg. Right now I'm in Oceanside but Salas is my home town!! I'll make that trip!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2005, 07:29 PM
> *is there gonna be a hop?
> [snapback]2680776[/snapback]​*


yes sir, there will be a hop.

As far as registration, keep checking out the website because as soon as it is updated you will be able to download the registration form.

Hope to see you all at Hayward with Low V on Saturday and Salinas with us on Sunday. Take adavantage of it, because there are some areas that don't even have two shows a year, and here we are with two shows in one weekend only an hour and half drive away from each other.

Eddie


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i kno we bringin our 56 chevy bel air down to salinas. wait till u see what he did to it this time. if u saw it in fresno at the cal state championships when it won u wont believe what we have done to it now. unless u go to our hayward show the day b4. then ud get a sneak peek cause it will be der too. along wit my 54 bel air.


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

Ricardo's car is always hot... I'm looking forward to seeing what you all did to it now...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i think we should take it! i told you, if it brakes in hayward i will help you fix it. i live about 5 minutes from the hayward show.  



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2005, 09:29 PM
> *is there gonna be a hop?
> [snapback]2680776[/snapback]​*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i just want to dbl pump it before than


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

the frame needs some attention too asap, ill be surprised if it lives till summer


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

ther will be a hop just like last year and i will be hopping on air.............


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

I have seen the initial design of the flyer and confirmed that both Tomasa and Mariessa will be at the show....


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekstero408_@Feb 5 2005, 09:17 AM
> * ther will be a hop just like last year and i will be hopping on air.............
> [snapback]2686739[/snapback]​*


SINCE YOUR FULL OF HOT AIR .......BACK BUMPER SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM FOR YOU


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

2 Hits of the switch gets me back bumper. If you dont belive it ask around in san jo mostly every body has heard of the little black truck that gots mad hops. Anywayz we will see at the show cause i will definitly be in the house with the homies from 408 SWITCHES and we will be representing for those who ride on Air.


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

If it's the primer black 82 s-10 .I have seen it and it gets up no doubt .But you should really think about a paint job . That way it won't look like a pick-and-pull project winner.
my 2 :biggrin: 

p.s. some rims would also help


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

So you have seen it. I got Mad hops 4 bags1  For the show i may have some rims, but i doubt it. If all goes well by CINCO it should be painted .


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ARE YOU GOING TO ABLE TO BBQ LIKE AT FRISCO..IF I GET THE CHROME BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP I'LL BE THERE WITH MY SONS BIKE..NO CARS TILL LATE JUNE


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 8 2005, 05:10 PM
> *ARE YOU GOING TO ABLE TO BBQ LIKE AT FRISCO..IF I GET THE CHROME BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP I'LL BE THERE WITH MY SONS BIKE..NO CARS TILL LATE JUNE
> [snapback]2698366[/snapback]​*


and you know this, man! on all of our shows you can bbq because we know all of you who show your rides already spend to much money to have to pay $10 for a hot dog and a soda. So bring your bbq pits, ice chest (no bottles or alchol), and your canopies and enjoy they beautiful Central Coast weather with family, friends, and the SLM staff.

Eddie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 8 2005, 09:04 PM
> *and you know this, man! on all of our shows you can bbq because we know all of you who show your rides already spend to much money to have to pay $10 for a hot dog and a soda. So bring your bbq pits, ice chest (no bottles or alchol), and your canopies and enjoy they beautiful Central Coast weather with family, friends, and the SLM staff.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]2698903[/snapback]​*


hell yeah...last year we BBQ'd tri tip, sausages, hamburgers, chicken.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE THOUGH OF BBQ ALWAYS BRINGS A SMILE TO MY FACE


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE GOT TO SUPPORT STREETLOW


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I think I'm taking the 68


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

can someone tell me hop rules for this show single and double pump?????? 

oh and is there going to be any prize money?? :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We're eight days away from our Salinas Car show and so far We've had a great response. Please Raza there is no alcohol allowed in the show. The Salinas P.D. will be out there in full force so lets treat them like we would like to be treated please obay rules so we can continue to have these firme shows. I will always try and give you the best shows that can be produce and published for the world to see. SHAAA I would like to thank everybody that has supported our magazine since day one and still continue to. As well as our car shows that bring nuestra raza out for one day of clean fun. and when I mean raza I am talking about all them firme streetlow riders that represent the real. So please no Alcohol. 


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

DemonioRojo

When should I show up to the show I already prereg.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 12 2005, 05:02 PM
> *DemonioRojo
> 
> When should I show up to the show I already prereg.
> [snapback]2843290[/snapback]​*


I pm'd you my number. If you want to meet up with us call me.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JUST A QUICK REMINDER. LAST YEAR THE POLICE WERE KICKING PEOPLE OUT OF THE SHOW FOR WEARING COLORS (RED OR BLUE). SO IF YOU WANT TO ENJOY THE SHOW WITH OUT POLICE HASSLE TRY NOT TO WEAR ANYTHING WITH THOSE COLORS. IT,S JUST SALINAS PD THING, CAUSE I WAS AT A CONCERT LAST SUMMER AND SAW THE P.D MAKE A GUY TAKE OFF HIS DRESS SHIRT CAUSE IT HAD LITTLE RED STRIPES ON IT.. SO LETS GO OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND SHOW THE S.P.D. IT'S ALL GOOD.................. :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING
Good looking out. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

yeah whatch the color thang. One of our staff goes to Fresno State and he was wearing his Fresno State Bulldog hat and the cops made him take it off even after wearing the staff shirt and badge. Cops are serious bout that shit out there. They will be at the door and walking around so just come without the attitudes. We almost didnt have a show there this year so we went trough a lot to do the show there again and let's not mention the money we paid to the PD for the show so let's all come to the show and have a good time


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Mar 13 2005, 05:59 PM
> *yeah whatch the color thang. One of our staff goes to Fresno State and he was wearing his Fresno State Bulldog hat and the cops made him take it off even after wearing the staff shirt and badge. Cops are serious bout that shit out there. They will be at the door and walking around so just come without the attitudes. We almost didnt have a show there this year so we went trough a lot to do the show there again and let's not mention the money we paid to the PD for the show so let's all come to the show and have a good time
> [snapback]2846219[/snapback]​*


good point Alfonso...another thing....if you got a lot of tats.....make sure to take a white t shirt...cuz they were making gente put their shirts back on......to some this might seem like a hassle..but if you look at the big picture....there were no fights..and no one was acting stupid....so, at least for a day....let's keep it on the real and support the show and everyone attending it........and thanks for the gente that kept it cool last year......this show can only get bigger with everyone's support....let's show Salinas what the RAZA is all about and enjoy a day of beautiful lowriders...great people..and good entertainment....


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm mentioning this again, because I think it is very important. NO red (burgandy, maroon, orange red) or blue (sky, indigo, royal, light, dark), just no shades of red or blue not even if it a dress up shirt, or a name brand. The Salinas PD don't care if it is Echo, Tommy, or Sean John, it don't matter what it cost, if it is red or blue you ain't coming in. Also NO alcohol the Salinas PD will be regulating by citing and arresting, there will be 16 Salinas PD officers inside and gang of them outside of the show and on the streets. So please no alcohol, I don't want to see anybody get kicked out, cited, or arrested. And finally NO attitudes, let's all go out and have a good time to show not only the Salinas PD but everybody that lowriders ain't gang members and that we can get together with out no drama. The Salinas PD is running out of excuses for why we can't have a show there because our last couple shows there have been successful, except for the alcohol, so please don't bring it, we don't want to have to be dicks and take it away during the move in. So let's not give them reasons to stop shows in Salinas, lets give them reasons why we should have shows not only in Salinas but everywhere else lowriders call home.

Eddie


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: BAY AREA BOSSES WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT THE BAY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 14 2005, 06:26 PM
> *I'm mentioning this again, because I think it is very important. NO red (burgandy, maroon, orange red) or blue (sky, indigo, royal, light, dark), just no shades of red or blue not even if it a dress up shirt, or  a name brand. The Salinas PD don't care if it is Echo, Tommy, or Sean John, it don't matter what it cost, if it is red or blue you ain't coming in. Also NO alcohol the Salinas PD will be regulating by citing and arresting, there will be 16 Salinas PD officers inside and gang of them outside of the show and on the streets. So please no alcohol, I don't want to see anybody get kicked out, cited, or arrested. And finally NO attitudes, let's all go out and have a good time to show not only the Salinas PD but everybody that lowriders ain't gang members and that we can get together with out no drama. The Salinas PD is running out of excuses for why we can't have a show there because our last couple shows there have been successful, except for the alcohol, so please don't bring it, we don't want to have to be dicks and take it away during the move in. So let's not give them reasons to stop shows in Salinas, lets give them reasons why we should have shows not only in Salinas but everywhere else lowriders call home.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]2850302[/snapback]​*


I can't wait for a big time show....this will be bigger than the last 3 Salinas shows.....the issues brought up by Eddie might not seem big to some of you out there...but it's big here...and well...if we want quality shows we gotta do something about it.....let's all unite and make this one of the biggest shows the central coast has seen in a long time......and about the alcohol...well it takes one idiot to blow it for all of us......


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE THERE, TORO SHOULD I BRING SOME DRINKS INSIDE OR NO..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 15 2005, 03:30 PM
> *ILL BE THERE, TORO SHOULD I BRING SOME DRINKS INSIDE OR NO..
> [snapback]2854464[/snapback]​*


as long as it's Coke or Pepsi..........but water would be good if it's hot......no alcohol at the show homie..not even on the down low............


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

wow.. i'll let everyone in our club know to keep it coo.
glad our colors are black/white...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Mar 15 2005, 04:29 PM
> *wow.. i'll let everyone in our club know to keep it coo.
> glad our colors are black/white...
> [snapback]2854716[/snapback]​*


thanks a lot man....it would be appreciated to spread the word since not all the riders come on this site......we are just trying to keep the gente with the badges cool so we can have a show here every year.....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 15 2005, 10:38 AM
> *I can't wait for a big time show....this will be bigger than the last 3 Salinas shows.....the issues brought up by Eddie might not seem big to some of you out there...but it's big here...and well...if we want quality shows we gotta do something about it.....let's all unite and make this one of the biggest shows the central coast has seen in a long time......and about the alcohol...well it takes one idiot to blow it for all of us......
> [snapback]2853566[/snapback]​*



This POINT can be said enough!!!

Pass the word around about this issue.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

is the show still on if it rains ????????????????????????
just wondering cause its supposed to rain sat and sun ???????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ya whats up with the presipitation that might occur this weekend


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 15 2005, 08:03 PM
> *is the show still on if it rains ????????????????????????
> just wondering cause its supposed  to rain sat and sun ???????????
> [snapback]2855868[/snapback]​*


yea what he said.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dam rain..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...?locid=USCA0971


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 15 2005, 09:36 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2856651[/snapback]​*


 :burn:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

only 30% chance of rain, we will make the decision on thursday our rain date is in april but hope it doesnt rain we'll know more later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Mar 15 2005, 11:12 PM
> *only 30% chance of rain, we will make the decision on thursday our rain date is in april but hope it doesnt rain we'll know more later
> [snapback]2856973[/snapback]​*


Please dont make that rain date April 24th. :angel: :happysad:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hehehe..we all luv this cali weather.......rain one day sunshine the next....we'll see what happens......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

One Stop Customs will be in Northern Cali this weekend. 

I will be taking with me around 6 sets of 4.5's and 2 3.5's... It will be limited... So, if you want to purchase some coils... Let me know and I will hold them for you. If not, it'll be first come first serve.

1-2 Pairs= $85
3-4 Pairs= $75
5 + Pairs= $Special Price


Or if you are a shop and need Coils and cannot buy 5 pairs, hit me up and we'll work something out for your special price.

These prices are only promotional prices for Northern California residents... No shipping cost added, no sales tax, just showing love for all riders 


Nacho
One Stop Customs
[email protected]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

5 more day till salinas show


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Be aware.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Man I coming all the way from Oceanside I need to know if its going to rain for sure!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

there's still 70% chance of no rain at all :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats good to here


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

man, it will really suck if it rains.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Mar 16 2005, 12:12 AM
> *only 30% chance of rain, we will make the decision on thursday our rain date is in april but hope it doesnt rain we'll know more later
> [snapback]2856973[/snapback]​*


Even if it's sprinkling it's going to F-up the bbq'z :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 16 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Even if it's sprinkling it's going to F-up the bbq'z  :angry:
> [snapback]2860846[/snapback]​*


gas pits....hehehehe....


----------



## XxSICKDEE2xX (Aug 30, 2004)

SO IS THIER ANY WORD ON THE SHOW FOR SUNDAY? IS IT ON OR NOT?


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Rain or shine the show is still going on chale with the rain if you guys have any questions call the streetlow office at 408 920 0997 but rain or shine its still on


----------



## XxSICKDEE2xX (Aug 30, 2004)

koo, yea ima be their rain or shine!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Alright,
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Mar 17 2005, 07:37 PM
> *Rain or shine the show is still going on chale with the rain if you guys have any questions call the streetlow office at 408 920 0997 but rain or shine its still on
> [snapback]2866408[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i'll be there for sure rain or whatever. 

i'll be the single pump red mazda. stop by the truck and say what's up.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so show, or no show?


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Mar 17 2005, 07:37 PM
> *Rain or shine the show is still going on chale with the rain if you guys have any questions call the streetlow office at 408 920 0997 but rain or shine its still on
> [snapback]2866408[/snapback]​*


yeah it looks like it's still on


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good to hear see you guys tomorrrow and sunday.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be at the hayward show about 11 or 12 tomorrow.....see you guys out there


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I can bbq elotes without a gas grill... All I need is the following:


Charcoal
Cardboard
or hair blow drier... :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 18 2005, 11:23 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2869010[/snapback]​*



we can cut you up and cook you into pozole... people won't notice the difference... hhahaha, j.k. here I go again thinking all bad GRRRR


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 18 2005, 12:23 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2869010[/snapback]​*


Hey Joe what's up.......I talked to Sonia and I hooked it up for a girl for your booth....let me know when you are getting into town...I"ll pm you my cell number

Jess


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 18 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I can bbq elotes without a gas grill... All I need is the following:
> Charcoal
> Cardboard
> ...


easy there McGyver....hehehehe.....


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

according to the local weather report out here in Salinas, looks like there will be a break on Sunday from the rain. It said that it is going to rain on Friday and Saturday and it will be partly claudy on Sunday. So it's on now. See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 12:03 PM
> *easy there McGyver....hehehehe.....
> [snapback]2869259[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetlowJohn_@Mar 18 2005, 12:49 PM
> *according to the local weather report out here in Salinas, looks like there will be a break on Sunday from the rain. It said that it is going to rain on Friday and Saturday and it will be partly claudy on Sunday. So it's on now. See you guys on Sunday.
> [snapback]2869492[/snapback]​*



Thanks for the info....see you there......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

don't forget to say hi


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 18 2005, 02:26 PM
> *don't forget to say hi
> [snapback]2869902[/snapback]​*



i never for get...  You are just to busy to notice me :tears: 

no to creas..i will swing by.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 18 2005, 04:14 PM
> *i never for get...   You are just to busy to notice me :tears:
> 
> no to creas..i will swing by.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2870072[/snapback]​*


make sure you do that...but no tequila this time.........


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Which models are going to be at the show?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

ttt


----------

